# PowerPoint 2013: vertical/horizontal position in Quick Access Toolbar



## cr731 (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if vertical/horizontal position are available for being in the quick access toolbar?  I cannot find them in any list but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## starl (Dec 6, 2015)

No, you can't switch the QAT to be vertical. You can only move it above/below the ribbon.


----------



## cr731 (Dec 9, 2015)

starl said:


> No, you can't switch the QAT to be vertical. You can only move it above/below the ribbon.



Sorry I did not explain well.

I was referring to adding a QAT button for an object's position in the slide.


----------



## Marbles (Dec 9, 2015)

Size and Position seems to be there in Popular Commands.


----------



## starl (Dec 9, 2015)

You mean to bring up the Size & Position dialog box for a picture? Instead of right-clicking and choosing Size & Position?
 If so - look under the Picture Tools | Format Tab option from the Choose commands from drop-down.
If not - be more specific. How do you usually get to the option?


----------



## cr731 (Dec 9, 2015)

starl said:


> You mean to bring up the Size & Position dialog box for a picture? Instead of right-clicking and choosing Size & Position?
> If so - look under the Picture Tools | Format Tab option from the Choose commands from drop-down.
> If not - be more specific. How do you usually get to the option?



I would like the actual boxes where I type in the position.  I normally do this by right-clicking the image > Format Object > Size & Properties > Position and there are two boxes: horizontal position and vertical.  I'd like to have those in the QAT.

This is possible for image size, they are called Shape Height and Shape Width, but I don't see a similar Shape Horizontal Position and Shape Vertical Position.


----------



## starl (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't see the option in the list.


----------



## Marbles (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm just a little bit curious, how much time were you expecting to save with this?


----------

